# Valve Shims



## jrcollins (Jul 14, 2020)

I have a 1997 Nissan Wingroad Y10 with a GA15DE engine. I sometimes hear a noise for a few seconds after starting the engine from cold. Is valve clearance the most likely explanation?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the noise is a *loud* rattle, it's the timing chain assembly. If the noise is a *ticking* sound, it's valve stem clearance.


----------



## jrcollins (Jul 14, 2020)

It's more of a ticking sound. I originally wanted to ask about valve shims, hence the title of my post which I forgot to change. Adjusting valve clearance on the GA15DE engine involves replacing valve shims. I was wondering where to get the shims. The only ones I've found online are for motorcycles.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Back in 1991, I had a 240SX which used a KA24DE. I had to make some shim adjustments, so I was able to get several shim sizes from a Nissan dealer. I would assume that the KA24DE shims will fit a GA15DE. You might also check out high perf companies like Enjuku Racing and VividRacing.

Another option is to use one of your old shims as a sample for fitment purposes with shims for motorcycles.


----------



## jrcollins (Jul 14, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Back in 1991, I had a 240SX which used a KA24DE. I had to make some shim adjustments, so I was able to get several shim sizes from a Nissan dealer. I would assume that the KA24DE shims will fit a GA15DE. You might also check out high perf companies like Enjuku Racing and VividRacing.
> 
> Another option is to use one of your old shims as a sample for fitment purposes with shims for motorcycles.


Thanks for the suggestions. I only hear the noise occasionally. Is that still likely due to excessive valve clearance? I suppose there's only one way to know for sure. The car has done about 280,000 km so there's a good chance they do need adjusting.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the ticking stops after the engine warms up a bit, then I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably just a few lifters that have slightly greater clearance then what the spec calls for.


----------

